# invertir giro de motor monofasico



## aomf (Ago 31, 2007)

hola deseo invertir giro a un motor de origen brasileño  en su placa dice "" trocar n.5 polo  n.6 ""
no se que es trocar ni se como hacerlo, ahy envuio un diagrama de conexiónes  ojala me puedan ayudar


----------



## capitanp (Ago 31, 2007)

"TROCAR" es cambiar el terminal 5 por el 6,  facil...


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Ago 31, 2007)

No se si de algo  puede servir mi comentario, pero es mejor que entienda interiormente al motor   creo que esta conexión varia en que tiene  3 devanados internamente el motor, uno de ellos es el devanado de arranque, el cual después de arrancar en  el motor deja de funcionar si tiene interruptor centrífugo y si tiene condensador simplemente produce un desfase  para que el motor arranque. Los otros dos devanados se colocan en serie o en paralelo  para que en cada uno de ellos tenga 110 voltios, una manera fácil de invertir el sentido de rotación es cambiarle el sentido por donde empieza a circular la corriente en el devanado de arranque.
saludos y buena suerte........................


----------

